# Kelenna Azubuike



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

... scored 27 points, grabbed 9 rebounds and committed 0 turnovers in his first preseason game. We waived this guy.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its preseason

See Tkishvili for reference


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

cant cry over spilt milk, theres always gonna be guys that do this, at the time he just didnt look promising but good on him for getting a deal and doing well. if it makes you feel better we did keep chucky


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I remember Azubuike had like a near 30 point game one time when J-Rich went down or something.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Buike got cut for JL3, Novak, and Vspan. Sigh.

He did do really well when he got minutes last year. He is a good fit for that system though. I wouldn't count of him having scored like that under JVG.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

yah I noticed him the minute he put on that Warriors uni. I'm glad to see him do well at GS actually.

And as if we can fit him on our overloaded roster this year anyway.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

YM, did you know if we cut Sura last year we can fit Azubuike in? 
I am still wondering why they didn't let Sura go last year.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> YM, did you know if we cut Sura last year we can fit Azubuike in?
> I am still wondering why they didn't let Sura go last year.


The same reason they'll wait till the last minute to cut him: Possible trade


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

22 points, 5 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 0 turnovers against the Lakers.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Maybe with Richardson gone he'll get more burn this year.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> 22 points, 5 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 0 turnovers against the Lakers.


he's really pushing for that starting SG spot and at the moment he's blowing his competition out of the water, he would've looked great in adelman's offense


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Same will Rudy Gay and Stromile Swift right? If all three of them play under Adelman.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Same will Rudy Gay and Stromile Swift right? If all three of them play under Adelman.


rudy, yes.
stromile is fully capable of missing dunks and looking bad in any offense


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Nachbar put up 35, btw. Though we already know he's good.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> rudy, yes.
> *stromile is fully capable of missing dunks and looking bad in any offense*


spoken like a true genius, i couldn't agree more with that comment


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

To think we cut this guy to keep Sura on the roster... 

ugh


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I think we actually cut kelenna to keep scott padgett on the roster. I was sick last year when he was cut. But then.. yall already knew that.

I am just really glad he's getting a chance to shine. He's got athletic ability and is a really good kid. He had a bad couple of years there, so this is good that he's doing well in a system that shows off his strengths.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

You win some you lose some. If we want him back, we better do it now while we have many players on the team.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Potential steal for the fantasy-games


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man he is really fitting in with Golden State. I still cant believe we cut him in order to keep the likes of Sura and Padgett on our roster last season. 
Dal/GS are on TNT right now 

Ugh


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah I was about to start another topic on this guy.

I just watched the GSW game he is a talent.

He looks good in the fast style that don nelson likes.

Maybe he would have worked well under Adelman but probably not JVG's system.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

lmao! damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn...that's good *young* talent right there.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Oh well, like I said already we really have no room for him anyway. Talented, but I'd rather have veteran Bonzi off the bench right now.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Good for him.


----------

